# Fish that don't eat baby shrimp?



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

you'd be safe with the otos and d. cory. Try the any small fish (less than an inch).


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

otos never ever eat shrimp 
dwarf cories and threadfins might eat a shirmplet or two very seldomly.


----------



## Amazonfish (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks! Also, maybe Boraras brigittae? They're pretty tiny, though I've never owned them before.


----------



## markopolo (Jun 2, 2008)

sparkling gouramis will, they are menaces i have one and hes a little *$&^%*&$%


----------



## Amazonfish (Oct 20, 2009)

haha... that is too funny!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Amazonfish said:


> Thanks! Also, maybe Boraras brigittae? They're pretty tiny, though I've never owned them before.


Mine would hunt and eat shrimplets, but only when they were hungry (was a tank at work so they didn't get fed on weekends...)

Keep plenty of moss in the tank and you should be fine.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

if your tank is big and densely planted, good chances, the babies will survive the Boraras.


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

any who's mouths are smaller than the babies...none whose mouths are larger.


----------



## Amazonfish (Oct 20, 2009)

I'll keep that in mind... :icon_lol:


----------



## bradlgt21 (Mar 24, 2010)

I have Chili Rasbora's in mine. They are about the size of a shrimp if not smaller so I have never seen them even eye a single shrimp. Now my sparkling gourami I used to house with them were a different story. They even picked on adult shrimp there own size just trying to get a bite.


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

fishsandwitch said:


> otos never ever eat shrimp
> dwarf cories and threadfins might eat a shirmplet or two very seldomly.


I had 4 Otos. Noticed lots of baby CRS.. few days later, all gone. Few weeks later, lots of new baby crs. Few days later, all gone.
Few weeks later. Lots of new baby CRS. Removed Otos. Few days later LOTS of slightly bigger baby shrimp. Few weeks later, lots of even bigger baby shrimp, and new batches of babies. Few weeks later, lots of juvie, small, tiny and microscopic shrimplets.. no noticeable decline in numbers.

Lesson: Either this is an extreme coincidence, or Otos do indeed eat shrimplets.

Side note: Repeat story about finding shrimplets, all disappearing, finding more, etc, and replace "baby shrimp/shrimplets" with "baby Otos/fishlets".. same thing happened, at the same time. I now have a ton of tiny baby Otos, and loads of high grade CRS, and no hungry adult Otos.


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

If you tank is densely planted, with a few moss fields, your shrimp should be okay. 

I currently have in my 17G:

8 Golden Pencilfish (4 of them are 2 inches long)
8 Cardinal tetras
8 Ember tetras
7 CPDs

And so far my cherry shrimp population (60+) is booming, adults everywhere, and countless babies grazing the moss fields (some of the moss fields is near the surface of the water, hard for fish to get to. 

Keep your fish well fed, and plant plenty should keep the shrimp relatively safe. At least in my opinion.


----------



## flip9 (Jun 16, 2011)

As long as you give them hiding places they will survive. I feed live baby shrimp to some of my fishes... some of them make it all the way down and survive.

Moss works very well. They usually hide in it till they are big enough. Ive use Bio balls too, baby shrimp love hiding and eating stuff inside them.


----------



## EEllis (Apr 3, 2011)

I have a 45H with 19 Het Rasboras, 4 ALFBP, and a CRAP ton of snails, and I started this tank with ~10 RCS.. that was about 3 months ago.. there are now probably ~100 shrimp of various sizes and I think the 1st hatching group are berried now.. the tank is well planted, and the rasboras spend most of their time mid to top water column, but even when they go deep, I have never seen them actually eat/chase a shrimp regardless of the size differences, but I am sure it has happened.. I really think that it becomes a breeding numbers game for any fish species.. if the shrimp population can out breed the predation, you could probabbly even house oscars with them.. course, that might take a couple thousand shrimp per oscar..


----------

